# Need advice for 25K PC



## user28 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi All,

This is my first post in this fantastic and knowledge sharing forum. I am planning to build a PC within a budget of 25K. I had made some choices and need advice if I had made the correct ones. Here are the basic details first.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
 Ans: Basically casual to moderate gaming(Like NFS, Red alert, Battlefield etc. No high end games), Watching movies, Internet etc.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
 Ans: 25000 Rupees

3. Planning to overclock?
 Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
 Ans: Windows 8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
 Ans: 500 GB, but thinking of an 64 GB SSD as boot drive

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
 Ans: No. I am reusing my old monitor, Dell IN1930

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
 Ans: Reusing these components - Liteon DVDRW, Mouse, TVS gold keyboard, Gigabyte Superb series 400 W PSU(don't remember the exact model. will post it soon as I reach home)

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
 Ans: In a month

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
 Ans: Yes I had built desktops before

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
 Ans: Hyderabad. I am open to online purchasing also

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
 Ans: I am only building a gaming PC here and not a powerful beast.

Here are the things I had shortlisted.
1) Motherboard - ASUS - F2A85-M-LE
2) Processor - A4 Series - AD5300OKHJBOX 
3) HDD - WD Caviar Blue 500 GB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD5000AAKX)
4) SSD - Kingston V+200 60 GB SSD
5) PSU -- Confused here? Should I get a new one or reuse my 4 year old Gigabyte PSU?
6) Graphic card - Asus AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card 
7) Cabinet - BitFenix Merc Alpha 

Please advise me if the above configuration is correct or I can make a more cheaper AM3+ configuration without sacrificing performance within my budget. Also my next upgrade will be after 3+ years and so I selected the above config which is having USB 3.0 and SATA III so as it make it future proof for atleast 3+ years.

Awaiting response. Thanks in advance


----------



## sumalatha (Mar 20, 2013)

Go with this Config brother:
If you can spare another 5k, you will get a very VFM Rig.Also you can go to Arun Computers, CTC, Secunderabad and ask for Mr.Raghu. He will give you good prices. I am from ECIL. OK.

Intel Core i3 3220 -7000,
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H -6000,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -1500,
Corsair CX430 -2400,
NZXT Source 210 Elite -2900,
Kingston V+200 60 GB SSD -3300,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1000,
WD Caviar Blue 500GB -3100,
Asus HD7750 1GB -7000.
TOTAL -31,100.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 20, 2013)

sumalatha said:


> Go with this Config brother:
> If you can spare another 5k, you will get a very VFM Rig.Also you can go to Arun Computers, CTC, Secunderabad and ask for Mr.Raghu. He will give you good prices. I am from ECIL. OK.
> 
> Intel Core i3 3220 -7000,
> ...



Gigabyte B75 DH3 costs 4k only . Not 6k.

You can get HD 7750 at 6.1k .
Try MDcomputers.in They offer very good prices.

Shiva



sumalatha said:


> Go with this Config brother:
> If you can spare another 5k, you will get a very VFM Rig.Also you can go to Arun Computers, CTC, Secunderabad and ask for Mr.Raghu. He will give you good prices. I am from ECIL. OK.
> 
> Intel Core i3 3220 -7000,
> ...



Great Config! +1 to it. Only prices at a little high. Which shop gave the above prices??

Shiva


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 20, 2013)

this would be good for you budget-

Intel g2020 - rs 3400
Gigabyte b75 d3h - rs 4100
Corsair 4gb value select ram - rs 1500
Saphhire hd 7750 1gb - rs 6300
Corsair cxv2 430w - rs 2500
Nzxt gamma cabi - rs 2500
Wd cavier blue 500gb - rs 3200
Kingston V+200 60 GB SSD -3300
Lg/asus dvd writer - rs 1000

total rs - rs 27,800

1)intall windows 7 64bit as it supports full 4gb ram
1)i suggest get ssd later(if in tight budget)


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 20, 2013)

Get this- May I know why do you want to have a SSD.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 20, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Gigabyte B75 DH3 costs 4k only . Not 6k.
> 
> You can get HD 7750 at 6.1k .



Which brand and model of HD7750 should be considered ?
Heard Sapphire is good for ATI but only two years of warranty ?
BTW,price can be saved more with Intel g2020 + Gigabyte H61.
Its more VFM I guess.
But,Intel Core i3 3220 + Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H are powerful.
And Intel G2020 available in the market ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 20, 2013)

1- Sapphire is the most Prefered brand of ATI nowadays. So you can go wid it blindly.
2-Go wid i3 and HD 7750 itself.You wont change the processor and Mobo too often.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 20, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Which brand and model of HD7750 should be considered ?
> Heard Sapphire is good for ATI but only two years of warranty ?
> BTW,price can be saved more with Intel g2020 + Gigabyte H61.
> Its more VFM I guess.
> ...



1)saphhire is reccommended
2)yes it is good brand
3)yes g2020 is available in india


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 20, 2013)

i3 3220 (7000)
Gigabyte B75Mdh3 (4000)
Corsair value 1600 MHz 4 GB (1700)
WD blue or Seagate barracuda 500 GB HDD (3100)
COrsair cx430v2 (2600)
MSI HD7770 (8000)
NZXT Gamma (2500)

total: 28900

if it's sctictly 25k, then get this:

a10 5800k (8000)
MSI FM mobo (4000)

rest all same, just exclude HD7770


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 20, 2013)

^ +1 for Intel Rig. i3 + HD 7770 >>> AMD A10 5800K


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 20, 2013)

@sainatrajan 

You have a pm from me.

Shiva


----------



## user28 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Get this- May I know why do you want to have a SSD.



Just to enjoy faster booting and performance. I already own a V100 Kingston SSD.


----------



## user28 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies. How about A6 or A8 processors and the Asus F2A85XMLE board combo?  A10 seems to be too expensive for me. But I did not find any sellers online featuring A6 and A8 processors. I am going with Asus board because, I do not have good faith in Gigabyte boards. So I chose the Asus board.

Also I saw the review of Corsair VS 450 in hardwaresecrets.com and the review was very good and positive. Also it is cheaper than the CX430 (Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store). What advantages does the CX430 have over the VS450 ? Should I go with the VS450 and save a few hundred bucks?

I am skipping the graphic card for now. So now to adjust the entire combo in strictly 25K.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Mar 23, 2013)

@user28: Please do tell me which config you have finalized, as I am also looking for a config at similar prices. I am also from Hyderabad.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2013)

The quality of cx430v2 is better than that of vs450. Vs450 is sold only in asia pacific region and has now been discontinued. The specifications on the product are not trustable as somewhere it says to include dual 12 V rail and somewhere a single. The Wattage on individual voltages are also not clear and Corsair now provides on details of the product (though warranty still applies). On the myther hand Cx430v2 is sold  internationally, is 80  bronze certifies, has many protection features from abrupt power, information is crystal clear. You should go for cx430v2 for anything above an office computer.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 23, 2013)

You already have a SSD , then why you need a new one.


----------



## user28 (Mar 23, 2013)

The SSD i have is an Sata2 type. Since the board i am looking for will be having Sata 3, thought of going for a new one. But I will use the same SSD for now. So dropped SSD also from the list. 

Since I had finalized the board also as Asus F2A85X-M LE, my only confusion is about the processor. Since A10 is too expensive for me, I am looking at A6 or A8 processors, but don't know anything about them. Can anybody list good ones in A6 and A8 processors please? 

Are they available in Hyderabad or online? I did not find any popular retailer selling them online. I checked Flipkart and theitdepot.com and they are not available with them.

Can anybody also enlighten me about the corsair VS450 PSU also please ?

Sorry . Missed harshilsharma63's post above about PSU. Got the clarity about it now.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sata 3 is backward compatible with SATA 2. You can use your old ssd with the new motherboard. Skip the SSD and get the a10.

A10 5800k is worth the extra money over a8.

I already mentioned details of vs450 and cx430v2 in my previous post.


----------



## user28 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok.. Seems good about A10. Will think about it.  Also is A10 good for running virtual machines? I may run around 2 virtual machines for practicing. One for Linux and the other any windows flavour both hosted on a Windows 8 64 bit.

Anybody have any idea about Corsair 8 GB RAM prices in Hyderabad? Flipkart seems to be too overpriced.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 23, 2013)

A10 is actually better choice if you are running Virtual Machine. It has four physical cores which is helpful for running Virtual Machine. Also it offers more number of virtualization  technologies than the Intel counter part. In Linux, A10 also performs better because of the proper thread scheduling by the Linux OS compared to Windows 7 and 8.


----------



## user28 (Mar 23, 2013)

Guys, got the price quotation for the components this evening.

A10 5800K -- 7950
Asus FM2A85X-M LE --- 5500
WD Blue 500 GB --- 2950
Corsair 2 x 4 GB 1600 MHz RAM --- 3300(Value series)/ 3800(XMS series) / 4200(Vengence)
CM Elite 311 Cabinet --- 2050

These are the lowest prices available in CTC, Secunderabad. I got these prices from Arun Computers.

@Sumalatha -- I asked for Mr.Raghu in Arun computers, but he is not available. I got these prices from Mr. Ramu.

What do you say guys? Are there any cheaper deals available for the above?

Also I liked the Bitfenix Merc Alpha cabinet available in theitdepot.com
Looks more good than the CM Elite 311.

What do you say guys?


----------



## pacificb0y (Mar 24, 2013)

*i3 Entry level Gaming Rig*
Motherboard-ASRock B75M-GL R2.0 -4082 rs/ASUS P8H61- M LX - 3005

1. CPU                       intel Core i3-3220 3.30 GHz Processor - 3rd Generation - 7055 rs	

2. Cabinet	            Antec X1 Gaming Cabinet -  2495 rs - 
 < {here is the pic}

3. Memory Ram            G.skill 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3 1333Mhz Desktop Ram - 1480 rs	

4. Seagate Barracuda   500GB Internal Desktop Hard Drive (ST500DM002)

5. Graphics Card	     Asus Geforce GT630 4GB DDR3 Nvdia PCI E Graphic Card - 5410 rs
                             OR HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 GPU 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card Priced at Rs.4946 {both Are great for above casual gaming most of the games are playble with good frame rates including BF3 if you pair it with a i3 
Go for a radeon 6670 instead of GT630 ,i wrote GT 630 as an secondary option

it would be great if you somehow find a DDR5 version of radeon hd 6670

6. Hard Disk	Seagate Barracuda 500GB Internal Desktop Hard Drive (ST500DM002) - 3440 rs

7. CD/DVD Drive	    Samsung 24X DVD RW Sata Black -  1040 rs

8. Power Supply	    Corsair VS Series VS450 450W High Performance Power Supply - 2260 rs


Total =  25500 to 26474 (perfectly Fits in your budget with Good configuration) hope You Like 

If you want USB 3.0 motherboard ,with PCIe 3.0 Ready,GPU Boost then *ASUS MOTHERBOARD P8B75-MLX *would be the best option for You
And personally i will advise you ,go for intel if you want good fps ,multitasking and high performance i am a amd fan boy when it comes to 8 core processor like fx8150 ,8120 ,because i do rendering and animation Though  higher intel i7 beats em' easily from all aspects but they are priced above 20 k


----------



## Cilus (Mar 24, 2013)

> And personally i will advise you ,go for Intel if you want good fps ,multitasking and high performance


Sir, could you provide us some links for enlightening us about the better Multi-threaded performance of i3 3220 over A10-5800K? It will be really helpful.



> 8. Power Supply	 Corsair VS Series VS450 450W High Performance Power Supply - 2260 rs



Go through the posts before recommending sub standard products.


----------



## summers (Mar 24, 2013)

pacificb0y said:


> *i3 Entry level Gaming Rig*
> Motherboard-ASRock B75M-GL R2.0 -4082 rs/ASUS P8H61- M LX - 3005
> 
> 1. CPU                       intel Core i3-3220 3.30 GHz Processor - 3rd Generation - 7055 rs
> ...




seems you have not read the entire posts. Go through it before recommending anything.


----------



## pacificb0y (Mar 24, 2013)

lol i have suggested him according to his needs i guess

Basically he needs a pc for casual to moderate gaming(Like NFS, Red alert, Battlefield etc. No high end games), Watching movies, Internet etc.
and his budget is 25000 Rupees

i dont think am any where wrong ,do i ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2013)

pacificb0y said:


> lol i have suggested him according to his needs i guess
> 
> Basically he needs a pc for casual to moderate gaming(Like NFS, Red alert, Battlefield etc. No high end games), Watching movies, Internet etc.
> and his budget is 25000 Rupees
> ...


You just sent the thread back to stone age. OP placed many other requirements and preferences along the way. But you didn't read them and suggested a new config altogether.


----------



## summers (Mar 24, 2013)

pacificb0y said:


> lol i have suggested him according to his needs i guess
> 
> Basically he needs a pc for casual to moderate gaming(Like NFS, Red alert, Battlefield etc. No high end games), Watching movies, Internet etc.
> and his budget is 25000 Rupees
> ...



Thats why i said u've not read the posts entirely.

> You have receommended a wrong PSU. Corsair CX430V2 is clearly better than VS450. 

> OP shall be using linux and is plannning to run 2 VM. Hence, the recommendation for A10-5800K at this budget. 

>You have recommeded an outdated GPU. With A10, he can do away with the discrete GPU at the moment considering his budget. Later on he can add it.


----------



## pacificb0y (Mar 24, 2013)

btw in Some multi-threaded applications, the FX processor beats the 3550K specially when running a virtual pc

you can acutally see the difference between these 2 processors at AnandTech | Bench - CPU
 Intel core i3 3220 Head to Head i guess

And flagship feature of the A10-5800K is its gaming performance. If you can’t squeeze a separate video card into your budget for a gaming rig, then A10 should be your first choice in processor. 

another thing he expressed that he may be running virtual machine for some practice ,first of all that was not mentioned above in his first post anwways

particularly for this need A10 would be a lot better than intel becuase it has Twice as many core to run more applications/virtual machines at once ,and it can be overclocked

ya didnt had much time to read the full posts so just suggested him on the basis of his first post


----------



## user28 (Mar 24, 2013)

Any idea about the prices? Are they good enough to go ahead?


----------



## getvmurali (Mar 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> if it's sctictly 25k, then get this:
> 
> a10 5800k (8000)
> MSI FM mobo (4000)
> ...


Will A10 suffice for HD movies exp?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2013)

getvmurali said:


> Will A10 suffice for HD movies exp?


Absolutely. It's even good for decant gaming.


----------



## user28 (Mar 24, 2013)

Finalized the A10 config. Now the only thing is about the prices. I had mentioned the price quotations i got in my previous post. Can anybody confirm if they are ok or more better prices are available?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2013)

user28 said:


> Finalized the A10 config. Now the only thing is about the prices. I had mentioned the price quotations i got in my previous post. Can anybody confirm if they are ok or more better prices are available?


If you are talking about these:



> A10 5800K -- 7950
> Asus FM2A85X-M LE --- 5500
> WD Blue 500 GB --- 2950
> Corsair 2 x 4 GB 1600 MHz RAM --- 3300(Value series)/ 3800(XMS series) / 4200(Vengence)
> CM Elite 311 Cabinet --- 2050



Prices are good. The only thing I would like to change is the cabinet. Get NZXT Gamma (2500). It has got better cable management scope and very good ventilation.


----------



## user28 (Mar 24, 2013)

How about this cabinet?

Theitdepot - Buy Bitfenix Merc Alpha ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Black (BFC-MRC-100-KKX1-RP) online in india

Looks are too good along with cable managemet. Price is also less than flipkart.


----------



## summers (Mar 24, 2013)

Its a good cabinet with nice and clean looks plus ample space. You may go for it, if NZXT Gamma looks doesn't appeal you.


----------



## user28 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes. It looked nice to me than the NZXT Gamma. Actually its cheaper in flipkart only. I missed the shipping charges in the theitdepot site. My bad.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 24, 2013)

You can go to their shop and get.


----------



## user28 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the support guys. Though I had finalilzed the A10 config, yesterday I was reading the Service and RMA watch thread and seems lot of people are avoiding Asus due to Rashi's worst after sales service. Now I am in a fix. Whether to go with Asus or not. What equivalent mobos do I have which can compliment the A10 without crippling its performance and not compromise on features(like USB 3.0 and ample Sata 3 ports) with a price range of 5K ? Except Gigabyte please.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 27, 2013)

Except Gigabyte? They make high quality Motherboards man. I have been using them for years. Personally I prefer them over MSI for Dual Bios.
If you still suspicious about Giga then Go for 
1st Option: MSI
2nd Option:AsRock


----------



## user28 (Mar 28, 2013)

Any specific models in MSI and ASRock which suits my requirements and having USB 3.0 and Sata 3 ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 28, 2013)

user28 said:


> Any specific models in MSI and ASRock which suits my requirements and having USB 3.0 and Sata 3 ?


Get this-MSI B75MA-P45


----------



## user28 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Get this-MSI B75MA-P45



Isn't this an Intel board?  I am looking for A85x boards for the AMD A10 processor. Just to keep alternatives to Asus board, I have asked if there are any good boards in MSI or Asrock.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 28, 2013)

user28 said:


> Isn't this an Intel board?  I am looking for A85x boards for the AMD A10 processor. Just to keep alternatives to Asus board, I have asked if there are any good boards in MSI or Asrock.


Sorry , posted in wrong thread.
I think You wont get any A85x boards in this price. I think you will only get this-MSI FM2-A55M-E33


----------



## user28 (Mar 30, 2013)

Purchased some components today at the following prices with slight difference
1) Mobo - Asus F2A85XM -- 6000  (Took this as the MLE variant is not available and is Rs.500 more than the MLE variant)
2) Processor -- A10 5800K -- 7500
3) RAM -- Corsair 4GB x 2 Value select -- 3600
4) WD 500 GB Blue - 2950
5) cabinet -Bitfenix MercAlpha --- 3100

Strangely Corsair CX430 V2 is not available with any of the vendors and the distributor is saying that the model is stopped and may be any left overs may be received in the second week of april. Instead everybody is suggesting Corsair VS500 and the Antec strictly power series 450W (Rs.2600). But did not take this as I do not know any thing about this. Though the box is saying as guaranteed 450W and 85% efficiency, there is no mention of any certifications on the box. So did not take it. 

So I had to ordered the CX430 which is still available in Flipkart at Rs.2940. Expensive by 300 rupees in Flipkart.
So waiting for its arrival.

@ All --- Thank you all for your excellent support and guidance all the way. Got a good system without exceeding the budget too much. Thanks once again to all and this excellent and brilliant Tech forum.
Note: My parttime list is added by one more point -- Spreading word about this excellent forum.

My current SSD drive died and I am waiting for its replacement also...Kingston is taking time to replace it (13 days passed by and still no ETA)... but of course it is another story of Kingston woes.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 30, 2013)

Don't go for vs450. Try to find cx on flipkart, mdcomputers, or theitwarez.

Don't go for vs450. Try to find cx on flipkart, mdcomputers, or theitwarez.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 30, 2013)

You can get it here
mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=973


----------



## user28 (Apr 2, 2013)

Are there any alternatives for CX430 which is equally good?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is a little cheaper A75 based Motherboard from MSI, Theitdepot - Buy MSI FM2-A75MA-E35 32GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard online in india


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 2, 2013)

There is on other alternatives for CX430 V2. It is a very good PSU for budget builds.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 2, 2013)

user28 said:


> Are there any alternatives for CX430 which is equally good?



there is 
- Seasonic SS400BT PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com


----------



## user28 (Apr 6, 2013)

I also managed to salvage a cooler master Hyper TX3 from my old system which i intend to use it, but this is a bit noisy. Even after cleaning the dust. Which one is better? The TX3 or the stock cooler of the A10 processor? As i hate noisy fans, silent operation is more important to me. Also i need advise on good 120 mm fans in a budget of a 500 rupees. As silent operation is more important to me, i already removed cooler master from my list as they are too noisy. I found only Deepcool and Bitfenix spectre which claim to operate at a noise level of less than 20 decibles. I also had Noctua in mind but i did not find any body selling 120 mm in India but flipkart is featuring only 80mm.

Still waiting flipkart to deliver my CX430. Booked on 29th March but still the status shows as processing and their customercare is saying as they are trying to procure from their suppliers.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 6, 2013)

For an a10 5800k, the stock cooler is completely fine, however, as you already own a CM TX3, so you may use it in case you overclock the APU (which you definitely will one day )


----------



## user28 (Apr 6, 2013)

Which one is noisier? Is the stock cooler silent than the TX3?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 6, 2013)

user28 said:


> Which one is noisier? Is the stock cooler silent than the TX3?


I have no idea about that


----------



## user28 (Apr 8, 2013)

Guys CX430 is hard to find. It is not available locally. Flipkart sent me a mail and cancelled my order stating that it is not available with any of its suppliers. Some online stores are advertising as available, but when contacted they say, they will ship if the stock is available. Maybe in their definitions Availability==Still produced model, but stocks not immediately available.

So now the question is what is the next alternative? I am able to find only two models
1) Seasonic S12II 430 Watts  --- Good one but expensive and not sure about the quality and reliability of RMA
2) Antec VP450 --- Not an 80 Plus certified but had a very good positive review in hardwaresecrets.com
Antec VP450 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
The price of this Antec model is around Rs.2700

Seeking your valuable suggestions on this.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 8, 2013)

Gigabyte PoweRock Power Supply, 80Plus Certified, True 550W 550 Watt SMPS i5 i7 | eBay

It seems too good to be true..
80+ certified, Sleeved cables, good build quality, 550w and Gigabyte..
No one has reviewed it though but ive done some research and found it is manufactured by same oem as that of corsair (cwt)

and BTW
i own a VS450.. ive been running a GTX 560 on it for a month with NO problems...


----------



## user28 (Apr 28, 2013)

Took this finally. 
1) Mobo - Asus F2A85XM -- 6000 (Took this as the MLE variant is not available and is Rs.500 more than the MLE variant)
2) Processor -- A10 5800K -- 7500
3) RAM -- Corsair 4GB x 2 Value select (1600 Mhz) -- 3600
4) WD 500 GB Blue - 2950
5) cabinet -Bitfenix MercAlpha --- 3100
6) Bitfenix spectre- 2 x 120 mm fans -- Really ultra silent!!
7) Coolermaster 90 CFM - 120 mm fan -- Silent with good airflow.
8) PSU -- Antec VP450P -- Rs.2600 --- Took this as CX430V2 is impossible to get (The distributor of corsair products-Aditya Infotech confirmed that this product is not available in the country. Not sure why they stopped this product. I came to know this when I had contacted them through mail.)
The Antec VP450 has won the golden award and had a very good review in hardwaresecrets.com

Will post the pictures in the Show off section.

Tons of thanks to all those who helped me pick up a very good system. 

Mods may please close this thread as the purchasing is completed.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 28, 2013)

lol we cxv2 not cx 430,   cx 430 is discontinueed while cxv2 is available


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Are you sure it is antec vp450 or antec vp450p?i own the second one.
It is active pfc and you should have got that.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 28, 2013)

You could have bought a 1600 mhz RAM which will be highly useful for iGPU ... Congratz on your purchase !!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 29, 2013)

Congrarts. Post pics and do a lot of cable management and air flow work.

Congrarts. Post pics and do a lot of cable management and air flow work.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 29, 2013)

Spoiler






user28 said:


> Took this finally.
> 1) Mobo - Asus F2A85XM -- 6000 (Took this as the MLE variant is not available and is Rs.500 more than the MLE variant)
> 2) Processor -- A10 5800K -- 7500
> 3) RAM -- Corsair 4GB x 2 Value select -- 3600
> ...






Try and Change the Rams to a 8GB 1600Mhz and above.
Antec PSU the VP450 is very very good.So great purchase there.
Good that you stayed away from an MSI.They have sketchy India Operations at the moment.They have almost shut down in India!


----------



## user28 (Apr 29, 2013)

@ ASHISH65
Missed the suffix V2---  Yes I am saying about CX430V2 only. Aditya Infotech had said stocks not available with them. The V2 is not a discontinued model but not sure why the stocks are not available with the nationwide distributors.



rijinpk1 said:


> Are you sure it is antec vp450 or antec vp450p?i own the second one.
> It is active pfc and you should have got that.



It is VP450P (Active PFC) which i got. 



Sainatarajan said:


> You could have bought a 1600 mhz RAM which will be highly useful for iGPU ... Congratz on your purchase !!!



It is a 1600 MHz only. Part No. CMV4GX3M1A1600C11

Corrected my Final purchases post.

Pics posted.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/173248-my-new-budget-pc.html#post1893965

Let me know about the cable management from the pic in the above URL. Is it fine or more improvement is needed?


----------

